# Tibetan Monks photo show



## Joester (Oct 17, 2003)

What: The Tibetan Photo Project / Slide show presentation by Joe Mickey of the photographs taken by Tibetan Monks in Exile. 

We have added a slide show on the website at http://www.tibetanphotoproject.com



When &amp; Where: 
*Just added - Monday, Oct. 13, 7 p.m., Business of Art Center, 513 Manitou Ave., Manitou Springs, (The Original Photos)
Tuesday, Oct. 14, 7 p.m., UCCS, Room 116 in University Center, 
1420 Austin Bluffs Pkwy, (The Original Photos) 
Wednesday, Oct. 15, 7 p.m., All Souls Unitarian Church, 730 N. Tejon, (The New Photos)
Thursday, Oct. 16, 7 p.m., Colorado College, Gaylord Hall in Worner Center, (The New Photos)
 Saturday, Oct. 18, 1:30 p.m., Colorado College, W.E.S. in Worner Center, (The New Photos)
Worner Center is located at the NW Corner of E. Cache La Poudre and Cascade Ave. 
 Admission: A minimum $5 donation at the door is suggested.  Profits benefit Tibetan causes and the monks. 
Seating is limited and available first-come-first-serve. 

Contact and presented by Joe Mickey: 719-596-4436 
Email: tibetanphotoproject@hotmail.com
On the Web: http://www.tibetanphotoproject.com 

Details 
The Tibetan Photo Project contains the first photographs taken by the Tibetan monks of the Drepung Monastery, documenting and preserving their lives in exile in southern India. 

Companies and individuals investing or spending money in China can get a shorthand lesson from the Tibetan experience,  Fort Bragg Advocate-News

Rewarding  Parade Magazine

Linked by Harvard University Asia Center for Dalai Lamas 2003 visit.


----------



## manda (Oct 18, 2003)

Some lovely photos in there. I particularly liked this one


----------



## Myoki (Nov 19, 2003)

Fascinating site!!
I'll come back, with more time to stay, to have a look with more attention.


----------

